# Schaltschrankerdungen



## E-Michl (22 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute.

Wie sieht ihr dass?

Müssen Türen oder auch Bodenbleche mit dem Schutzleiter verbunden werden, wenn keine elektrischen Einbauten darin montiert sind?

Also ich meine nicht mechanisch über Schrauben/Schaniere sondern, mit grün-gelben Draht verbunden auf die PE-Schiene.

Wenn wir mal die EMV-Gründe vernachlässigen.


----------



## TimoK (22 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

wenn sich in dem Schrank elektr. Komponenten befinden auf jeden Fall! Kannst du gewährleisten, dass sich kein Draht auf der Montageplatte löst und somit gegen die Tür schlägt? 
Sämtliche elektr. leitfähige Bauteile sind mit dem Schutzleiter zu verbinden...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Verpolt (22 Oktober 2010)

TimoVoss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn sich in dem Schrank elektr. Komponenten befinden auf jeden Fall! Kannst du gewährleisten, dass sich kein Draht auf der Montageplatte löst und somit gegen die Tür schlägt?
> Sämtliche elektr. leitfähige Bauteile sind mit dem Schutzleiter zu verbinden...
> ...



die Frage war ja



> Müssen Türen oder auch Bodenbleche mit dem Schutzleiter verbunden werden, wenn keine elektrischen Einbauten darin montiert sind?



Aber er könnte dann auch Fragen:

Muss ich meine Wäschespinne erden, wenn ich im Freien bin


----------



## TimoK (22 Oktober 2010)

Ich verstehe die Frage so, wenn keine elektr. Einbauten *in der Tür* eingebaut sind, im Schaltschrank jedoch trotzdem elektr. Komponenten verbaut sind. 
Daher macht meine Antwort für mich schon Sinn


----------



## Verpolt (22 Oktober 2010)

TimoVoss schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Frage so, wenn keine elektr. Einbauten *in der Tür* eingebaut sind, im Schaltschrank jedoch trotzdem elektr. Komponenten verbaut sind.
> Daher macht meine Antwort für mich schon Sinn



dann auf jeden Fall *ACK*

Hab die Frage so verstanden, daß er in den Schrank vielleicht ne Wartungseinheit oder ähnliches (ohne Elektrik) einbauen will.


----------



## E-Michl (22 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute und Danke.

Habe vermutlich nicht genau genug geschrieben.

Also es geht um einen ganz normalen Schaltschrank auf der Montageplatte
sind natürlich elektrische Bauteile vorhanden.

Nur in der Tür ist nichts Elektrisches eingebaut, daher die Frage ob der Tür dann mit PE verbunden werden muss.

Nach meinem Gefühl und wie ich es gelernt habe sage ich ja.
Aber in welcher VDE steht das.

Was ist dann mit dem Standsockel (es laufen keine Leitungen darin)
Muss der dann auch mit PE geerdet werden.


----------



## Air-Wastl (22 Oktober 2010)

Also den Sockel hab ich noch nie Geerdet *duck und wegrenn*
Was Tür betrifft schon.

Was mit Bodenblechen ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Proxy (22 Oktober 2010)

Bodenbleche von Rittal müssen nicht geeredet werden da die Schraube das macht.

Hier aus dem handbuch:


> Bodenblech, mehrteilig
> für DK-TS, FR(i)
> Zum optionalen Verschluss des Bodenbereiches.
> Die Bodenbleche lassen sich beliebig kombinieren.
> ...


----------



## MSB (22 Oktober 2010)

EN60204-1 (VDE0113-1) 8.2.3 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo elektrische Ausrüstungen an Deckeln, Türen oder Abdeckplatten angebracht sind, muss die Durchgängigkeit
> des Schutzleitersystems sichergestellt sein, und die Verwendung eines Schutzleiters wird empfohlen
> (siehe 8.2.2). Andernfalls müssen Befestigungen, Scharniere oder Gleitkontakte benutzt werden, die für
> einen niedrigen Widerstand ausgelegt sind (siehe 18.2.2, Prüfung 1).



Im Umkehrschluss ergibt sich also, wenn keine Elektrische Ausrüstung an Deckeln, Türen oder Abdeckplatten angebracht ist,
so ist hier auch kein Schutzleiter erforderlich.



			
				TimoVoss schrieb:
			
		

> wenn sich in dem Schrank elektr. Komponenten befinden auf jeden Fall!  Kannst du gewährleisten, dass sich kein Draht auf der Montageplatte löst  und somit gegen die Tür schlägt?
> Sämtliche elektr. leitfähige Bauteile sind mit dem Schutzleiter zu verbinden...


Bei einem Schaltschrank mit ner 16A Zuleitung ließe ich mir das ja noch einreden,
aber was machst du nun bei einem Verteiler mit z.B. 630A Einspeisung?
Die Tür mit nem 400² Erden, weil sich ein Draht auf der Montageplatte lösen könnte?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nico (23 Oktober 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Die Tür mit nem 400² Erden, weil sich ein Draht auf der Montageplatte lösen könnte?



da bekommt man die Tür ja nicht mehr auf


----------



## McMeta (24 Oktober 2010)

nico schrieb:


> da bekommt man die Tür ja nicht mehr auf



Hochflexibel in Energieführungskette


----------

